# Horus Heresy Roleplay



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok so the premise behind this is that you and one battlecompany of whatever legion you choose to be are in a system along with every other player. you have been sent there by your primarch at the behest of the warmaster, you can either be from a loyalist legion or traitor, it doesnt matter because you dont know of the Heresy yet. your character info will go like this;

Name:

Position (this will consist of what company you are the captain of if you wish to be a captain) :

Equipment:

Battleship name(this goes with the captain thing):

this will be a quick rolling thread (hopefully we will see) depending on your direct actions and how you react to the other players i will state what happens because of those actions. i will have my own character but they will be a random force, will elaborate on this later when i post my character. your character believes they have been sent there by there primarch at the behest of the warmaster to locate and find what blew up an Adeptus Custodes ship in that system. the beginning of the story will be much more elaborate, but this is the recruitment thread. 

anywho hope a lot of people join, this is supposed to be fun as always so let your heresy side shine in wahtever legionaire you choose.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

sounds cool. Will come up with a character later. . .


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Name: Marcus Claudii

Position: Assault Terminator

Equipment: Standard, w/ Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield

Battleship Name: Emperor's Fire


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Name: Blaze Blademan

Position: Blood Angels Assault Veteran Sergeant 

Equipement: Power Weapon, Plasma Pistol 

Battleship Name: Angel's Vengeance


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

IamI1966 can you say what legion you are a part of please?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This sounds good BAV (Finally have enoughh time today (no work, whoop!) to get an update in on the Elves, by the way), very good indeed.

Name - Noxus Somnium
Legion - Night Lords
Equipment - Two Handed Power Blade, given to him by the Nighthaunter after the sacking of Mahratang, a planet on the Eastern Fringe which had been causing lots of trouble for the Magos Explorator Fleets. Also carries a Combi-Melta. If he takes to battle on the ground, he leads the Nightmares (his Bodyguard) with his Jump Pack on. If taking part in a Boarding Assault, he wears his Baroque suit of Terminator Armour.
Role - Captain of the 8th Company, Lord Admiral of the Fleet. 
Ship - Depradus, Dominator Class Cruiser


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

alright here is my character, he is the one who sent out the distress call that some of you got and the primarchs of others intercepted. He is the Battle Captain of an Iron Warriors grand company that is located in a fortress in this system. for whatever reason it was deemed highly valuable and Vilhelm and his men were put there to protect it. at the beginning of the roleplay you will find out what happens to them to make them send out a distress signal.

Name: Vilhelm Ironheart

Legion: Iron Warriors

Position: Battle Captain of the Iron Warriors Eighth Grand Company

Equipment: Siege Pattern Terminator Armor. A power maul and the weapons built into his armor.

Ship: The Implacable (Heavey Battleship)

Bio: Vilhelm and his men were stationed by their primarch and the warmaster in this system to protect it from invaders. for whatever reason it was deemed highly valuable and they were quickly put in place to build their own defenses and man them. this is one of the only instances where an entire Grand Company has been called to defend one system from one planet and the amount of astartes is very large. he and his company have a very good track record and are very staunch loyalists, but arent we all?

as soon as more people join i will post the beginning that i already have typed up. hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Name: Ares Kiron

Legion: Alpha Legion

Position: Captain, 6th Company

Equipment: Power sword and bolt pistol

Ship: Zeta, Battle Barge


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Name: Estever Asb'el

Legion: Imperial Fists

Position: Captain of the 11th company

Equipment: power fist and storm(if applicable) bolter

Battleship name: The Defiant (Heavy Battle Cruiser)


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

*Name:* Victor Kramm

*Legion:* Sons of Horus

*Position:* Tactical Space Marine

*Equipment:* Boltgun, Scope, Combat Blade, Frag Grenades

*Battleship:* The Pride of Horus


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is my char. I will be Vaz's second in command.

Name: Denoriel Hearth

Legion: Night Lords

Position: 2IC

CLass: Assault Marine

equipment: Power Claws customized to have bolters at the side. A few frag grenades. Jumper pack (obviously). Customized armour to be smaller and lighter, for increased movement, but a slight decrease in defence.

Description: Tall, fair skin, dark-blonde curled hair, bright blue eyes. Small scar over right eye. Uses a smaller armour than most marines. Power Claws longer than most, and with bolters fixed to the side. Able to withdraw the claws shoud he wish. (yes, much like Wolverine, but not into his own arm, Emperor forbid...)
Armour is dark blue, with golden trimmings. Lightning patterns on left shoulderpad and helmet. Helmet looks like the head of a hawk.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

all right guys i will start the thread now seeingas how my internet sux at the moment. i want everyone to know that this will be like the heresy so no absolutely uber characters if you know what i mean. it will be epic last stands and treachery and the like. hope you all have a great weekend i will keep this open for anyone else who wants to join.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Name: Inacio 

Liegon: Blood Angels

Position: captain

Equipment: Power sword, bolter, power armor

Ship: The madrid III

Also, I will use these guys as side charictors within my compony:

Iradius: Newly apointed scout seargent, bolt pistol, power sword, whatever you call scouts armor.

Isaac: Comander of the warhound that I have =D (I assume thats ok since I mentioned it in my first post and you didnt yell at me)


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry I took so long to post.

I am in the Salamanders.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

sorry for the late reply

Name:brother captain migeil (mercy given this name by his troops as it was the most common word they heard when around him during combat)

Position captain of 41st company of the world eaters

Equipment:master crafted double headed chain axe, bolt pisto artificer armor phyco underwent surgery

Battleship name:bane of namgremar


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www4.osk.3web.ne.jp/~hasinaka/tssm04.jpg

Name: Lord Amun of the Thousand Sons

Position: 2nd Company Captain

Equipment: Artificier mk II power armor, mastercrafted power halberd, mastercrafted bolt pistol

Ship: Strike Cruiser _Esoteric_


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Is that your model?  may I ask for an autograph?


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Psh, I wish it was mine. Found that pic on the internet and thought it would be a good representation of this character.
I'll still give you an autograph if you want it. I doubt it's worth more than the paper and ink, though. XD


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

well, it might be worth something in a few years  If you want to pay for sending it to europe I'd be happy to take it hehe. 
oh, btw, Good idea at adding a pic of your colours, I have to that too  

someday.

maybe.

If I remember.

The maybe.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

If you like that pic, take a look at that same person's pre-heresy Ahriman.

http://www4.osk.3web.ne.jp/~hasinaka/ahriman3.jpg


----------



## ILGraenis (Mar 6, 2009)

Name: Furion Destrovar

Legion: Dark Angels

Position: Captain of the 6th Company

Equipment: ancient power armour, granted to him by the Emperor Himself (He is a Terran) for leading the defense of the fortress world of Cal'rithon. Twin lightning claws mounting a bolter under each (Gauntlets of Ultramar style.

Battleship name: Imperator Vis


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

name: karix bloodfist

Legion/chapter: Salamanders

rank: captain of 3rd company

equipment: artificer armour, master crafted relic blade, bolter, and a iron halo

battle ship name: Furry of Vulkan


----------

